# Suggestions on inline ice reels



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm trying to get a little xmas shopping done and was looking at some of the inline fly type reel for my Dad. I have never used them so I'm looking for a few reviews on them if it's worth it to buy some or just go with a reliable spinning reel. ( I buy pfleuger presidents). Will be mostly fishing for pan fish/ saugeye on inland lakes/ ponds. I will be pairing it with a fenwick elite tech ML 28 inch rod. Any insight or suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I use some similar to the ice hopper at sportsman direct. They work great and if you hook into something bigger it will handle it. I have some that are made by different manufacturers and they all work great. I use them at alum on the docks and it's 24' deep. I will be there Saturday if you are local and want to check them out. At around $20 they are a great deal.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought a Frabill they are Ok not special enough to buy another one...great line and a good spinning reel is what i suggest


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think they are a bigger pain than they are worth. I know they are supposed to reduce the lures tendencies to spin after being jigged, but just use a quality bearing swivel between your lure and main line and that helps dramatically. I watch my lures on camera and I won't rig lures any other way since viewing how much fish hate a lure that spins in a circle after being jigged.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Little bit different than the centerpin type but I read a few good reviews on this one and had the same type of review on fishusa also. http://www.fishusa.com/product/No-8-Tackle-Cold-Gear-Inline-Ice-Reels


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> but just use a quality bearing swivel between your lure and main line


I have some REALLY tiny bearing swivels for steelheading. Some days though wouldn't that turn the fish off when they're being picky? If they don't like the turning, wouldn't the swivel change the action of the jig?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Dave_E said:


> I have some REALLY tiny bearing swivels for steelheading. Some days though wouldn't that turn the fish off when they're being picky? If they don't like the turning, wouldn't the swivel change the action of the jig?


That is what I use. I fish with braid and tie on flouro leaders via really small swivels and have had no issues with spinning jigs. It has never seemed to impact the bite either. Swivels are so small that they are hard to handle and tie to, but they work IMO.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dave_E said:


> I have some REALLY tiny bearing swivels for steelheading. Some days though wouldn't that turn the fish off when they're being picky? If they don't like the turning, wouldn't the swivel change the action of the jig?


It's doesn't do anything but stop jig from spinning in a circle. I run about 24-36" leader off that to my lure. Inland I never run heavier than 4lb and typically use 2-3lb test main line and leader. I panfish mostly and don't have any break offs even when I hook some ginormous bass in east harbor.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ErieRider said:


> Little bit different than the centerpin type but I read a few good reviews on this one and had the same type of review on fishusa also. http://www.fishusa.com/product/No-8-Tackle-Cold-Gear-Inline-Ice-Reels


Nice going Erie, you forced me to impulse buy.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I have used them for four seasons... I started with a fly reel. You have to pull out the line manually. I then went to a 13 fishing black Betty. Add the fender if you go this route. Probably the best bet for shallow water in line on a budget. I have an ice tech that is my go to. Pricey, but it is my favorite. For deep water inline, aka Erie, I snagged a 6061 from 13 fish on an end of year deal. I like it but it needed disassembled, polished, lubed and re assembled. Good reel, but pricey for the quality


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

A bit on the pricey side. But my suggestion would be the fish13 teardrop reel The MSRP is 89.95 but they can be found for @ 69.00. Used them for first time last year and was duly impressed.

Only caution if you are used to reeling with your off hand, like on spinning reels right handers are used to reeling with left. So right handers should order the left hand reel on this particular reel.

If you are lefthanded and prefer to reel with your righthand. I can fix you up as I made mistake first time I ordered. will sell for 60 apiece. Have two of these.

Here is link http://store.13fishing.com/c/ice_reels_inline_teardrop


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

papaperch said:


> If you are lefthanded and prefer to reel with your righthand. I can fix you up as I made mistake first time I ordered. will sell for 60 apiece. Have two of these.
> Here is link http://store.13fishing.com/c/ice_reels_inline_teardrop


$100 for both?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Afraid not Papaw. I paid 89.00 each for those two before I found the 69 dollar ones. I may have to learn to use my right hand to reel. I also got two standard left-handed bait casters. Another guy talked me into trying. His theory made an awful lot of sense, But 68 years of reeling with the left hand is a hard habit to break. Those two are Okumas and my Shimano Calcutta 50 is not as smoooth as those.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

ErieRider said:


> Little bit different than the centerpin type but I read a few good reviews on this one and had the same type of review on fishusa also. http://www.fishusa.com/product/No-8-Tackle-Cold-Gear-Inline-Ice-Reels


x2 on the CGI... decent reel for $30. Got mine from Gander Mountain.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's replies. I'm still undecided on what I'm getting yet. Decisions decisions .....


----------

